# Breeding Multis in snake room?



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Im thinking when I start breeding multis its gunna have to be in the snake room which is half of the garage we converted

Does anyone else do this? Would it be OK?

I've heard there are A few Americans that say this is no problem and increases feeding response

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perkypiercer (Mar 21, 2012)

I know this is oldish but I have all my multis in my snake room and haven't noticed any difference in them or the snakes since the move : victory:


----------



## Slangenvrouwtje (Jan 8, 2012)

I breed rats in my snake room and have no problems.
As you said, if anything I find it helps their feeding response... More so if I feed on the same day I clear out the rats cages so it is gooood and smelly.

Doesn't seem to bother the snakes at all and I've been doing it a few years now.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I breed mice in my snakeroom/bedroom, no problem atall


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking to move my Snakes and Multi's into the same room, Looks promising that no one has any issues. 

Though i do have 40+ Multi's (with no young atm!) lol

:2thumb:


----------

